# FCG lighting help



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello, I would like to light my FCG with a UV "black light" from below it.
I want to suspend her about 10 feet above the ground and would hide the light behind a gravestone. Is it possible to get the lighting effect to project that far up? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you, Todd


----------



## Runfromron (Sep 22, 2006)

Todd, I think that I would try CFL black light bulbe in a clamp-on reflector base like these:

http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/CTGY/CF_BLSpiral

Clamp-light bases (usually used for trouble lights) would direct the light up and be more focused than a long 4' tube fluorescent fixture. Painting the outside of the fixture flat black would further hide them:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/14003467?...87624990&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=34443902950&veh=sem

Good luck!

Ron

P.S.: I think that I would use two or more to get enough light.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with Ron. I have a great big tube light that I never use. I use a single flourescent UV clamp, and it works fine.


----------

